# Suche Frequenzumrichter 11 KW



## Daniel B (14 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem FU mit mindestens 11 KW bevorzugt  Siemens Micromaster 440 . 
Nehme auch gerne Angebote anderer Hersteller entgegen .

Vielen Dank 

Viele Grüße

Daniel B


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2011)

Neu oder gebraucht, KEB hätten wir am Lager


----------



## Markus (14 April 2011)

bei uns liegt noch ein danfoss rum, der dürfte min 11kw haben...
gewerblich? privat? nue gebraucht?


----------



## blimaa (15 April 2011)

Hallo
Wir hätten noch ein Allen-Bradley Powerflex 70, 18.5kW. Er wurde noch nie gebraucht, da der Kunde sich dann doch noch umentschieden hatte und einen Danfoss wollte (warum auch immer). Er lag jetzt ca. 2 Jahre im Kasten (also nicht verstaubt) und wäre zu einem guten Preis zu haben. Gruss


----------



## Daniel B (15 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen , 

bin jetzt überrascht über die vielen Angebote !!

Der Umrichter brauche Ich für einen Kollegen ,der hat ein Gewerbe und damit soll ein E-Motor angetrieben werden ,der einen Vollautomatischen Holzspalter antreibt . Allerdings hatte der Spalter ursprünglich einen Zapfwellenantrieb und darum sollte der Eingang der Zapfwelle nicht mehr als 540 U/min haben. Haben mechanisch eine ÜBersetzung aus einem alten Kreiselmäher angeflanscht . Für das Feintuning aber benötigen WIr einen Umrichter um die Drehzahl sauber anpassen zu können.
Der Umrichter wird nicht an einem Industrienetz betrieben, ist eher ein örtliches Dorfnetz ,deswegen benötige Ich auch noch Filter um evtl. Oberwellen zu killen. 
Kenn mich jetzt nur an den Micromaster aus , wie sind die zu parametrieren ??
Kann natürlich gerne ein Gebrauchter sein .

Was sollte denn den do ein  FU kosten ??

Achso Vorsicherung hab ich max. 32 A , das muß reichen !!


Viele Grüße aus Einhart, 

Daniel


----------



## Sockenralf (15 April 2011)

Hallo,


Daniel B schrieb:


> Kenn mich jetzt nur an den Micromaster aus , wie sind die zu parametrieren ??


 
JA WAS JETZT??????

Kennst du dich aus, oder fragst du wie´s geht? 


Für deinen Anwendungsfall würde ich was einfacheres als einen 440er nehmen --> irgendeinen namhaften Einfach-Umrichter


MfG


----------



## Daniel B (16 April 2011)

Hi Sockenralf , arbeite beruflich mit den Micromastern, die Frage wie die zu parametrieren sind war auf die anderen FU´s bezogen. 

Gruss Daniel B


----------



## Daniel B (17 April 2011)

Hat irgendwer einen gebrauchten 11 KW Umrichter ?? Oder vielleicht einen Neuen ?? Wenn ja was soll dieser dann kosten ??

Gruss aus EInhart

Daniel


----------



## Markus (17 April 2011)

hi daniel,

ja, wie gesagt der danfoss...
ich schau morgen wie groß der ist.
oder du kommst morgen abend auf ein bier vorbei dann schauen wir zusammen.

finanziell wir dich die firma u. aus u. mit einem entscheider der firma g. in p. sicher einigen... ROFLMAO


----------



## Daniel B (18 April 2011)

Hi Markus, heute reicht es mir nicht mehr !!
Bin grad eben heimgekommen.

Mein Kollege kann den Umrichter auch in Brennholz bezahlen - ist ja ein vollautomatischer Spalter ,den wir umbauen wollen .

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Marbob (24 April 2011)

*Keb 11kw 2/4p 50/60 hz*

Hallo

Ich hätte da noch einen KEB 15.F5.GBE-YM00 anzubieten. Zustand ist neuwertig, da dieser noch nie im Gebrauch gewesen ist.

Bei Interesse bitte melden oder eine PM an mich.


----------



## Daniel B (29 April 2011)

Hat mir jemand éinen gebrauchten FU mit mindestens 11 KW ??
Hersteller egal , sollte gebraucht sein !!

@ Markus, der FU hat eine Nennleistung von nur 7,5 KW !
Schade !!

Gruss Daniel


----------

